# في البدايه



## الطيبات (31 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم يأعضاء الميكاترونكس:77: 
أريد أعرف ايش الأساسيات التي يأخذها الطلاب كمرحلة بدائية في تخصص الميكاترونكس 
يعني أهم المواضيع ؟؟؟
أرجوكم أريد الجواب لانه مهم عندي معرفته:80: 


وسلمتم:55:


----------



## الطيبات (31 يوليو 2007)

أقصد بشكل عام لأي ميكاترومكس بالدنيا؟؟؟


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (1 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم أرحب بك أولاً في ملتقى المهندسين العرب وأختص بقسم ميكاترونيات, أما بخصوص إستفسارك حول المواضيع التي تؤخذ في المراحل الأولى في قسم ميكاترونيات فتتركز على الدوائر الإلكترونية والدراسات الكهربية عموماً مع بعض مواد قسم ميكانيكا قوى, ويمكنك معرفة تفاصيل المواد من خلال موقع جامعة 6 أكتوبر
www.o6u.edu.eg
وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------



## الطيبات (2 أغسطس 2007)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي الكريم أرحب بك أولاً في ملتقى المهندسين العرب وأختص بقسم ميكاترونيات, أما بخصوص إستفسارك حول المواضيع التي تؤخذ في المراحل الأولى في قسم ميكاترونيات فتتركز على الدوائر الإلكترونية والدراسات الكهربية عموماً مع بعض مواد قسم ميكانيكا قوى, ويمكنك معرفة تفاصيل المواد من خلال موقع جامعة 6 أكتوبر
> www.o6u.edu.eg
> ...


 
مشكور م.أحمد وفقك الرحمن ما قصرت 
يسعدني جدا تواجدي معكم


----------

